
Who is Hand Made software – Atari Lynx game developer profile - ikromin
https://atarigamer.com/articles/who-is-hand-made-software---atari-lynx-game-developer-profile
======
orionblastar
I had an Atari Lynx it was a battery eater. It reminded me of the Amiga in
graphics and sound. I gave mine to a friend who started a computer museum.

Some of the games you never thought possible on the Lynx, Hand Made Software
did a good job of that.

~~~
ikromin
Indeed, on both points. I never use batteries on mine any more, just straight
into the power adapter. There are very good home brew games coming out too.

